# gelöscht



## konstantin (5 Juni 2004)

Sorry, ich habe eben erst (nach langer Zeit das erste mal wieder) unter den News (28. Mai) von der Abmahnung gegen Dialerschutz gelesen. 

Um Ärger und Stress vorzubeugen, habe ich meine Frage gelöscht.

Grüße Konstantin


----------

